# Cămin, şemineu, vatră



## Francelho

Bună. Pentru a traduce cuvântul englez _fireplace _(locul unei case unde arde focul pentru a încălzi încăperea), am găsit diferi_ți_ termeni în română: galicismul _şemineu, _italienismul _căminul _şi cuvântul autohton _vatră_. Puteţi _să-_mi _spuneți_ care este cuvântul preferat de oamenii sau cel mai comun?

Vă mulţumesc.

Vă rog, corectaţi _greșelile_ mele în română!


----------



## farscape

*Șemineu* este folosit pentru _modern_ _fireplace_, mai mult decorativ decât funcțional.

*Cămin* este termenul clasic, chiar atunci când te referi la casă/gospodărie (homestead) ca simbol.

*Vatră* are multe înțelesuri (ca de exemplu  vatra satului) dar în general e locul unde arde focul deci un cămin poate avea o vatră sau un firepit este o vatră.

Cel mai bine este să definești contextul specific în care veri să folosești cuvântul respectiv: după cum se vede, există similitudini și diferențe semnificative.

Pot să te întreb care e scopul cercetărilor tale?

BR,


----------



## irinet

Bună,

Pentru cei 3 _termen*i *diferi*ți* _pe care ni-i dai aici ca exemplu, aş putea să spun că 1) singurul despre care nu am mai auzit demult în contextul sinonimic 'vatră/şemineu' este _cămin_. De obicei, pe acesta îl folosim cu sens de 'casă' (home) sau de 'loc unde se cazează temporar categorii sociale', cum ar fi: _cămin studențesc/de bătrâni_, etc. 
Totuşi nu contest faptul că ar putea fi folosit şi cu sensul oferit de tine, dar mai rar.

2) _Vatră_ este des folosit la țară.
3) _Şemineu_ pare 'să fi reînviat' deodată, cu explozia imobiliarelor şi a construcțiilor de vile. Deci este foarte modern.


----------



## Francelho

Mulțumesc răspunsuri tale. Înțeleg că _cămin_ este mai utilizat cu sensul de _”casa”_, că _vatră_ este mai curând pentru casele țărănești și că _șemineu _este pentru șemineuri mai moderne. Dar există încă un cuvânt: turcismul _sobă. _


----------



## farscape

[QUOTE="Francelho, post: 16357883, member: 190093]
...Dar există încă un cuvânt: turcismul _sobă. "_[/QUOTE]

Francelho,

Pentru sobă, te rog să citești aici - aș vrea să păstrăm discuțiile separate, dacă nu te superi 

Cămin este un termen mai complex, poate că ar fi bine să-ncerci și colecția de dicționare de la dexonline.ro

Iată ce spun dicționarele moderne roânești despre cămin:

"*CĂMÍN,* (*1, 2, 3, 6*) _căminuri,_ (*4, 5*) _cămine,_s. n.*1.* Sobă joasă, zidită la peretele camerei, cu vatra larg deschisă. *2.* Cuptor, vatră. *3.* Coș pe unde iese fumul; horn. *4.*Fig. Casă părintească; _p. ext._ familie. *5.* Denumire dată unor instituții cu caracter social-cultural: _cămin de copii_ = instituție cu regim de internat pentru copii preșcolari (3-6 ani), cu orar de zi sau săptămânal; _cămin studențesc_ = așezământ universitar care asigură cazarea studenților, pe lângă acesta funcționând uneori și cantine; _cămin cultural_ = ..."

Cât despre vatră, dacă faci focul în aer liber (open fire) locul în care faci focul (fire pit), fie că aduci 2-3 pietre mai mari, sapi o groapă, etc. tot vatră se numește 

farscape - moderator


----------



## naicul

_Cămin_ poate avea mai multe sensuri, după cum puncta farscape anterior. 
Cuvintele enumerate de tine sunt sinonime. Depinzând de context, unul dintre ele s-ar putea potrivi mai bine. Dacă nu ne dai contextul, nu putem să te ajutăm mai mult.

_Sobă _desemneaza tot un loc unde arde focul, dar se referă la un spațiu închis (de exemplu _sobă de teracotă _se referă la o construcție închisă din materialul menționat în care se pot arde lemne pentru a încălzi o încăpere). Din nou, depinzând de context, ar putea fi cuvântul pe care ar trebui să îl folosești.


----------



## irinet

Revin cu *punct şi de la capăt...şi...*

... Mă gândesc că ceea ce ne oferă, de fapt, Francelho, este un *câmp lexical* referitor la *sobă/şemineu*, în care cuvintele din lista lui sunt _înrudite, _prezentând trăsături comune /+focul/, dar se pot întâlni şi în anumite contexte sinonimice. De aceea, lista se poate chiar lărgi, de unde a apărut probabil, şi întrebarea firească de altfel, referitoare la _sobă_.

Practic vorbind, atât _căminul_, cât şi _soba_ formează un context comun, în sensul că în cămin ard lemnele sau cărbunii, el fiind locul din sobă unde ard lemnele, mai precis. Mai mult decât atât, în acest context restrâns, _căminul _şi _vatra sunt sinonime aproape perfecte_. (DEX)

  Dacă citeşti mai sus, din exemplele oferite de moderator, vei observa micile diferențe de nuanțe care apar, dar şi părțile integrante ale _sobei_ (vezi _vatra, hornul, etc.)_

  Totuşi, sensurile s-au lărgit în prezent, iar vorbitorii, să zicem din oraşe, le folosesc pe toate ca fiind sinonime, deşi _căminul _este parte integrantă a sobei, a şemineului. O _sobă_ poate avea chiar_ 2 cămine_: zona de foc/ardere, şi zona de gătit (cuptor). Pâinea se face în _vatră_. De unde voi zice că _vatra _este sinonimul cuvântului cel mai des folosit astăzi în bucătărie, _cuptor_, şi nu _cămin_! În final, 'cămin' = 'vatră' (context comun zonal: doar la sate) = "cuptor" (şi în oraş)

Eu una, ştiam că _vatra este partea de deasupra sobei, unde poți găti_, de exemplu.

Abia acum, sper că ți-am putut fi de real folos cu toții, şi că ai înțeles că 1._sobă = şemineu_; 2._vatră = cămin = cuptor (_părți componente ale celorlalte două, deşi eu aş asocia mai mult 'căminul' şi nu 'vatra' cu 'şemineul').
3...._ Şi că toți de aici trăim în oraş ._

În orice caz, _din întreaga serie sinonimică _oferită de tine (vatră-sobă-cămin-şemineu), demn de reținut este că _vatra _(fiind primul şi cel mai vechi, de origine geto-dacă chiar, din seria amintită) este cel mai important şi _rămâne cuvântul cu cea mai solidă şi mai variată încărcătură semantică în cultura noastră._

Deja mi-e o foame de mămăliguță gătită pe o vatră încinsă.

Apropo, _în contextul 'casei /locului de origine/obârşie (arh.)',  "vatră" este sinonim cu "căminul" despre care aminteam în primul meu răspuns sau *sensul* 4* din postarea #5. *_

Există chiar şi o localitate, o comună în Bucovina, cu numele de _Vatra Moldoviței_ (Moldovița e un râu). O altă localitate, dar mai mare, şi deosebit de frumoasă din România, este şi _Vatra Dornei_ (Dorna este tot un râu).


----------



## farscape

irinet said:


> Eu una, ştiam că _vatra este partea de deasupra sobei, unde poți găti_, de exemplu.



... poate te gândeşti la _plită_, vatra e numai în sobă.

f.


----------



## irinet

Nu, chiar "_pe vatră"_ este şi expresia.
De exemplu, spunem '_pâine pe vatră'_, deşi coacerea are loc _în vatră_. Dar se pare că noi coacem _pe vatră _sau _în cuptor_.

Cred că de aici survenea şi confuzia mea... sau poate nu e nici o confuzie.

Legat de acest subiect frumos, adus în discuție de Francelho, mă gândesc că expresia _'stau la gura sobei'  _înseamnă că stau jos lângă 'vatră'.

Dar poți găsi mai multe semnificații spațiale, şi nu numai, ale _vetrei _în legătură cu tradiții ancestrale şi în articolul de aici: 1. Relația dintre elementele de structură și interior ale casei și manifestările spirituale - eCreator

2. Despre originea cuvântului 'vatră':
Vatra – semn şi simbol - LimbaRomana

3. Sau doar explicații lingvistice aici: VATRĂ - Definiția din dicționar - Resurse lingvistice


----------



## Francelho

Mulţumesc; cred că am înţeles.


----------

